# Accounting Jobs in dubai



## M Ahsan Akbar (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi guys,

I have just completed my ACCA, waiting for the result of my last exam..
I have been thinking of visiting Dubai on visit visa to search for a job or training in an audit firm.
Anyone has any idea about my chances of getting a suitable job as i have no professional experience up till now... i have heard employers there hire fresh qualified accountants also..

I wud appreciate if any one can help me... plzzzz.....


----------



## husniha (Nov 28, 2011)

M Ahsan Akbar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have just completed my ACCA, waiting for the result of my last exam..
> I have been thinking of visiting Dubai on visit visa to search for a job or training in an audit firm.
> ...


How much are you expecting??


----------



## M Ahsan Akbar (Dec 1, 2011)

Around 8k dirham. i have heard this what most of the firms pay to trainees.. :S


----------

